# / shown being mounted from 803 instead of /dev/root (3.7.9)

## upengan78

Hi,

I just compiled 3.7.9-gentoo and booted my system. Everything is fine but wondering why /dev/root is missing and it's replaced by 803.

df -kh

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs          165G   24G  141G  15% /

803             165G   24G  141G  15% /

devtmpfs        1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev

tmpfs           389M  844K  388M   1% /run

shm             1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda6        99M   71M   24M  76% /boot

```

cat /proc/mounts

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

803 / ext4 rw,relatime,nodelalloc 0 0

devtmpfs /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=1985868k,nr_inodes=496467,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=397504k,mode=755 0 0

mqueue /dev/mqueue mqueue rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpu /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

freezer /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer 0 0

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     3975016 total,   1579972 free

KiB Swap:     987960 total,    987960 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 25 Feb 2013 18:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.5.4-r4, 2.7.3-r2, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          9999

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo vmware lxde portage-backup akoya mozilla cj-overlay bleeding-edge sunrise local

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo rsync://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -l16"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=50"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/nfs1/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/vmware /var/lib/layman/lxde /var/lib/layman/portage-backup /var/lib/layman/akoya /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/cj-overlay /var/lib/layman/bleeding-edge /var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri gdbm gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi cgid" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

```

Is  this what is expected in 3.7.9?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

upengan78,

803 is the kernels major, minor device number for /dev/sda3.  its 08,03 in full.

It looks a bit odd but its a legal way to refer to /dev/sda3

----------

## upengan78

Thanks. 

Is  this(803 instead of /dev/sda3), that's started in 3.7.x kernels or it's my kernel option that made it like this? It wasn't like this before.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

upengan78,

I 'm sorry, I don't know the background.  I have root on raid5 and I still get /dev/md125

----------

## khayyam

upengan78 ...

I'm also using 3.7.9, but have /dev/sda3 listed in place of your '803'.

```
# awk '/sda/' <(df -kh)

/dev/sda4                12G  4.9G  6.5G  43% /
```

I'm using sys-fs/eudev in place of udev, and have a GPT partition table. You may have also updated udev at the same time as your gentoo-sources. Anyhow, I don't think its something introduced by 3.7.9.

best ... khay

----------

## upengan78

Thanks. Looks like I set something in my kernel configuration (3.7.9) as I know I had already updated udev to the latest version, installed kernel 3.6.11, booted many times and always saw /dev/root.  

Something i must have set while doing make oldconfig. I will try compare the two .configs now..

```
diff linux/.config linux-3.6.11-gentoo/.config

3c3

< # Linux/x86_64 3.7.9-gentoo Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86_64 3.6.11-gentoo Kernel Configuration

5a6

> # CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

21a23

> # CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

71a74,75

> CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

> # CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

72a77,80

> CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

> CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

> CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

108,119d115

< # CPU/Task time and stats accounting

< #

< # CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING is not set

< CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

< CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

< # CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

< CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

< CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

< CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

< CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

< 

< #

124d119

< # CONFIG_RCU_USER_QS is not set

170d164

< CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

173d166

< CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

228,229d220

< CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

237,238d227

< CONFIG_GENERIC_KERNEL_THREAD=y

< CONFIG_GENERIC_KERNEL_EXECVE=y

241,244d229

< CONFIG_HAVE_RCU_USER_QS=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

< CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

260d244

< # CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

300c284,290

< CONFIG_ASN1=m

---

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

301a292,297

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

302a299

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

303a301,306

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

304a308

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

305a310

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

351a357

> # CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

422d427

< CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

517d521

< CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

543a548

> # CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

585a591

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

600d605

< CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

617d621

< CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=m

682c686

< CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

---

> # CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

690,691c694

< CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

< CONFIG_IPV6_GRE=m

---

> # CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

732,738d734

< CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

765d760

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP=m

770d764

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

848,849c842,844

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

---

> CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

> CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

851a847,850

> CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

> CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

> CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

> CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

853a853

> CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

883,885d882

< CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_NPT=m

1041,1042d1037

< CONFIG_REGMAP=y

< CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

1044,1048d1038

< 

< #

< # Bus devices

< #

< CONFIG_OMAP_OCP2SCP=m

1074a1065

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

1200d1190

< CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK=m

1314d1303

< CONFIG_VXLAN=m

1449d1437

< CONFIG_AT803X_PHY=m

1622a1611

> # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX is not set

1716d1704

< CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

1719a1708

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

1736d1724

< CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP=m

1881d1868

< CONFIG_CHARGER_ISP1704=m

1903d1889

< CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410=m

1950d1935

< CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197=m

2004d1988

< CONFIG_CPU_THERMAL=y

2089d2072

< # CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

2092d2074

< # CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

2094d2075

< # CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

2097d2077

< # CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

2234a2215

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

2239,2240d2219

< CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630=m

< CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639=m

2359c2338

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

---

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

2460d2438

< CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB=m

2537a2516

> CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

2573d2551

< CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2=m

2578d2555

< CONFIG_OMAP_USB2=m

2585d2561

< CONFIG_USB_OTG_UTILS=y

2597d2572

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LM3642 is not set

2608c2583

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LM355x is not set

---

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LM3556 is not set

2620d2594

< # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CPU is not set

2696d2669

< CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS2404=m

2718a2692

> # CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

2774d2747

< # CONFIG_STE_MODEM_RPROC is not set

2962d2934

< CONFIG_CIFS_ACL=y

2965d2936

< CONFIG_CIFS_SMB2=y

2966a2938

> CONFIG_CIFS_ACL=y

3042a3015

> # CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

3052d3024

< CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

3104d3075

< CONFIG_HAVE_FENTRY=y

3106d3076

< CONFIG_TRACE_CLOCK=y

3130,3131d3099

< CONFIG_RBTREE_TEST=m

< CONFIG_INTERVAL_TREE_TEST=m

3272c3240

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

---

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

3290,3293c3258,3259

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5_AVX_X86_64=m

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6_AVX_X86_64=m

---

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

3325,3328d3290

< CONFIG_ASYMMETRIC_KEY_TYPE=m

< CONFIG_ASYMMETRIC_PUBLIC_KEY_SUBTYPE=m

< CONFIG_PUBLIC_KEY_ALGO_RSA=m

< CONFIG_X509_CERTIFICATE_PARSER=m

3387d3348

< CONFIG_CLZ_TAB=y

3390,3391d3350

< CONFIG_MPILIB=m

< CONFIG_OID_REGISTRY=m

```

----------

## ferg

I see something similar whilst also running kernel 3.7.10.  I've only recently upgraded from an older kernel which did not exhibit this.

```
scotgate mnt # df -h

Filesystem         Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs              37G   22G   14G  63% /

902                 37G   22G   14G  63% /

devtmpfs           1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev

tmpfs              1.9G  632K  1.9G   1% /run

shm                1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm

none               3.0G     0  3.0G   0% /var/tmp/portage

/dev/sdc3          877G  825G   52G  95% /mnt/mythtv

/dev/sdd1          400G  314G   87G  79% /mnt/mythtv2

/dev/sdb1          400G  325G   76G  82% /mnt/mythtv3

/dev/sde1          1.4T   32G  1.4T   3% /mnt/mythtv4

/dev/sda1          400G  133G  268G  34% /home

ulrich:/Distfiles  7.3T  6.6T  643G  92% /mnt/distfiles

ulrich:/media      7.3T  6.6T  643G  92% /mnt/media

ulrich:/Download   7.3T  6.6T  643G  92% /mnt/download

```

For me root is a raid1 device

```

scotgate mnt # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]

md2 : active raid1 sdb2[1] sdc1[2] sda2[0]

      39069952 blocks [3/3] [UUU]

unused devices: <none>

scotgate mnt #
```

----------

## stringchopper

I have the same issue with fresh install today.  Getting 803 instead of /dev/sdb3.  Also getting constant popup in xfce4 about a Hard Disk Problem - reporting health problems. I click the message and nothing happens.  I think my disk is ready for the garbage can.  :Sad: 

Sag mir bitte, wenn es nicht so ist.

```

# cat /proc/mounts 

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

803 / ext4 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

udev /dev devtmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=220189,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime,errors=continue 0 0

```

```

# blkid -o list

device                       fs_type     label        mount point                      UUID

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/dev/sda1                    ext2                     /boot                            ba8125e7-7afe-45ed-b43f-5929e7044228

/dev/sda2                    swap                     <swap>                           8d33f16a-6d1e-4468-b2c3-4518db33da6a

/dev/sda3                    ext4                     /                                adcac546-1422-4435-82c4-e4208e24873e

```

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes, 195371568 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa8a8a8a8

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400   83  Linux

/dev/sda2          206848     8595455     4194304   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         8595456   195371567    93388056   83  Linux

```

```

# uname -a

Linux mylaptop 3.7.10-gentoo #3 SMP Wed Mar 20 10:56:01 EDT 2013 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

# smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.7.10-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Hitachi Travelstar 7K100

Device Model:     HTS721010G9SA00

Serial Number:    MPCZH1Y0GDXUYD

Firmware Version: MCZOC10Q

User Capacity:    100,030,242,816 bytes [100 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1

Local Time is:    Wed Mar 20 21:46:05 2013 EDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (  645) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  50) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   090   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   231   100   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       7109

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       438 (0, 144)

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   043   043   000    Old_age   Always       -       25208

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       5968

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       74

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   006   006   000    Old_age   Always       -       948642

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   112   076   000    Old_age   Always       -       49 (Min/Max 8/72)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       133

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 13 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 13 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22512 hours (938 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 b0 8f 42 62 40  Error: UNC 176 sectors at LBA = 0x0062428f = 6439567

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 3f 42 62 40 00      00:00:28.500  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 41 62 40 00      00:00:28.500  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 40 62 40 00      00:00:28.500  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 3f 62 40 00      00:00:28.500  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 3e 62 40 00      00:00:28.400  READ DMA

Error 12 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22101 hours (920 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 e0 5f 35 62 40  Error: UNC 224 sectors at LBA = 0x0062355f = 6436191

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 3f 35 62 40 00      00:00:40.200  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 00 70 7d 4b 00      00:00:39.200  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 fe f7 03 48 00      00:00:39.200  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 00 00 00 40 00      00:00:39.200  READ DMA

  ca 00 08 37 00 5e 40 00      00:00:39.200  WRITE DMA

Error 11 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22101 hours (920 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 e0 5f 35 62 40  Error: UNC 224 sectors at LBA = 0x0062355f = 6436191

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 3f 35 62 40 00      00:00:36.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 34 62 40 00      00:00:35.800  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 33 62 40 00      00:00:35.800  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 32 62 40 00      00:00:35.800  READ DMA

  ca 00 08 3f 00 5e 40 00      00:00:35.800  WRITE DMA

Error 10 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22101 hours (920 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 4d 72 82 62 40  Error: UNC 77 sectors at LBA = 0x00628272 = 6455922

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 80 3f 82 62 40 00      00:21:47.900  READ DMA

  c8 00 80 bf 81 62 40 00      00:21:47.900  READ DMA

  c8 00 80 3f 81 62 40 00      00:21:47.800  READ DMA

  c8 00 80 bf 80 62 40 00      00:21:47.800  READ DMA

  c8 00 80 3f 80 62 40 00      00:21:47.600  READ DMA

Error 9 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22090 hours (920 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 e0 5f 35 62 40  Error: UNC 224 sectors at LBA = 0x0062355f = 6436191

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 3f 35 62 40 00      00:00:40.400  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 34 62 40 00      00:00:39.900  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 33 62 40 00      00:00:39.900  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 32 62 40 00      00:00:39.900  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 3f 31 62 40 00      00:00:39.700  READ DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

Warning! SMART Selective Self-Test Log Structure error: invalid SMART checksum.

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stringchopper,

The key smartctl data for you is

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       438 (0, 144) 

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       133

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 
```

You also need to know that the values in the VALUE WORST and THRESH columns are normalised such that the parameter is a pass if WORST > THRESH.

RAW_VALUE is vendor specific.

We can see from 196 Reallocated_Event_Count, that there have been 133 events in the life of the drive so far that have caused it to remap sectors.  This is what drives do to avoid losing your data, when a write fails, or the sector is getting difficult to read. the data is mapped to a spare sector and the original sector abandoned.

It doesn't always happen that way - sometimes the drive leaves it too late and your data gets lost. In your case 197 Current_Pending_Sector is zero, so there are no sectors the drive is considering for remapping at the moment.  That not to say there are no problem sectors - the drive just does not know about them. 

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   043   043   000    Old_age   Always       -       25208 
```

shows that your drive has 25208 running hours and the last recorded error was at 

```
Error 13 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22512 hours
```

or almost 3000 running hours ago.  From this, we can infer that the drive has recovered from subsequent errors by doing retries. 

Back up your data - with tar, or cp -a or rsync, not dd.  You only want to read used areas of the drive.

After your data is safe, run the smartctl long test, which if all goes well, will perform a surface scan of the drive.  It will stop at the first failure. 

What happens next depends on what the long test returns.

----------

## stringchopper

thanks!

----------

## stringchopper

thanks!

----------

## stringchopper

thanks!

----------

